# Where to go near Halifax Nova Scotia?



## AlanF (Jan 25, 2014)

My son has just got a holiday home by a lake in Halifax Nova Scotia and invited us there for August. My wife and I are into bird photography. All advice welcome please, bearing in mind I am a fit 70.


----------



## AdamF (Jan 25, 2014)

Peggy's Cove is nice and if you have some time and don't mind doing a little driving, go up to the north island of Nova Scotia and visit Cape Breton National Park and Meat Cove. It is very pretty up in that area.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2014)

AdamF said:


> Peggy's Cove is nice and if you have some time and don't mind doing a little driving, go up to the north island of Nova Scotia and visit Cape Breton National Park and Meat Cove. It is very pretty up in that area.


If you head to Cape Breton, try to hit the Cabot Trail on a weekday, far less traffic. Louisberg is a nice visit as well.

Peggy's cove is another nice spot. I like the drive in from Head of St Margaret's and the glacial erratics as you get close. You can wander around the area, then have supper in the restaurant near the lighthouse, and wait for sunset. 

There is a place near Kentville, I think it's called eagles roost or something like that, where the feed chicken carcasses to the eagles so you can get interesting pictures....

Further down past the Annapolis Valley there are whale watching tours (Digby and Briar island) and I believe they have some bird rookeries tours too.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 25, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> AdamF said:
> 
> 
> > Peggy's Cove is nice and if you have some time and don't mind doing a little driving, go up to the north island of Nova Scotia and visit Cape Breton National Park and Meat Cove. It is very pretty up in that area.
> ...


Thanks Don I plan to travel there in the very near future


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm heading back again in March... Lots of relatives through the area...

If you are into day hikes, the nicest spot I have found yet is a place called Cape Split, near Kentville/wolfville...
It is about a 2 hour hike each way and the end point is a meadow above some cliffs with a 300 degree view of the Bay of Fundy..


----------



## AlanF (Jan 25, 2014)

Don and Adam
Thanks for the info so far. 
Alan


----------

